# Harvest Moon: The Crystal Island



## Damaris (Jul 6, 2010)

*HARVEST MOON: THE CRYSTAL ISLAND*​
Welcome, stranger. You've got the clothes on your back, a leaky barn, a one-room house, and one thousand gald. I've been kind enough to provide you with farming instruments and even some working electricity and running water, but thank me later. You've still got a long haul ahead of you if you're going to scrape out a living, much less make a profit. And besides the physical necessities, there are the mental as well--you've got a bunch of neighbors, and they can be friends or enemies. If you play your cards right, maybe one will be even more. So don't tell anyone you saw me, stay out of the mountains, and try not to screw up. That isn't that much to ask, right? Right?​

*CHAPTER ONE BEGINS: PRELUDE TO (MIS?)FORTUNE*

*currently* s p r i n g​


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

Jason opened the door of the shack. It was a shack... a one room shack. There was a bed, a shelf for the tools and a chest for his things. He moved his hand around the wall looking for the switch until he found the little bastard. "There you are" he turn in on and the light bulb made some strange noises. Kt. ktt...Kt. Then it lighted up. 

"Good, at least that works" he opened the door and Maaya enter happily moving her tail. She was a good sized dog and Jason hoped she would be up for the task of taking care of the goats.  

The goats, oh yes. He liked goat cheese although he didn't have the slightest clue on how to make it... yet. He surely will need to ask around the locals to learn. That's fine.  The goats were Willie, the black male; Millie, the brown female goat and Sullie the other white female goat. 

The great thing about goats, Jason thought, was that they would eat almost anything. But he also wanted chickens. A good pair of eggs every morning would be nice. 

He patted the bag on his side. The seeds were there. If everthing went well, they would grow like plants usually do and he would have something to sell. He preferred the animals. It was easier for him to care for things that 'talked him back'. Or made noises. Whatever.


From his backpack he took out two beers. He heard he had neighbors so he better say hello first. You never know when you need some help. 

He stepped out of the house and looked at the lake not very far form his house. He smiled. The location was great. He looked at the fishing rod and he couldn't wait to try his luck there.

He went to knock to the closest house... (Lionel's). "Guard them" he pointed at the goats. Maaya barked and went to sit besides the barn.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mona walks towards her small house with her dog Zeke next to them as she keeps thinking and almost miss the small house. Zeke tugs on the hem of her skirt to make her pay attention where she is going. Mona pets Zeke and looks at the small house with the leaky roof. "It is not much, but it is better than before" she says as a tear runs down her cheek. She wipes the tear off and opens the door. She finds the switch and flips it on it took awhile before the lights comes on. Mona looks around and sees a bed, a chest for her stuff, a shelf for her tools and a small kitchen with a sink, it was not much of nothing at all. "I should fix this place up a bit later, maybe asking around time find a caparter for the roof and a good artist for some artwork, we ask around later in town." Zeke barks and runs otside to see if the goat and the chicken and rooster have not gone to far.

Mona puts her bag on the bed and starts unpacking putting her a frame picture on the nightstand and empty the rest of her personal stuff in the trunk. She did not know if she had any neighbors yet and decided to get a earlier start on the crops. She gets up from the single bed and went to the shelf and picks out her tools. A hoe, shovel, watering can and furtlize. She leaves out of the house and shuts the lights out and shut the door. Before start working on the crops and went to the barn and enters to check on May the female goat, Kay the Chicken and Cade the Rooster.

Mona looks around and sees May,Kale,Kay she did not see her Roster in the barn with the others. "Where is Cade, Zeke, we have to find him quick." Zeke runs out of the Barn as Mona runs after him and almost trip over him as Zeke came to a quick stop. Mona hears Cade crowing like an other rooster, he was on the barn's roof. "That is a good place for him, hope he do not fly off my property, come on Zeke." She went back inside and brings out May as Zeke helps out and let Kay out to. "Zeke you watch the goat and the chicken, while I work." Zeke barks as Mona walks away to a good place to plant her seeds to grow into plants, she grabs the hoe and starts plowing the ground to grow her vegetables or anything to eat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kent pushed open the door to the farmhouse. It was quiet, isolated, and sandwiched between a forest and a lake. It was perfect.

Well, no, it wasn't quite perfect. The damn thing was falling apart.

A fixer upper. Maybe he could work on it in his spare time. He would be staying here for...a while, after all.

He tossed his bags unceremoniously on the floor, kicking them to the other side of the room where they wouldn't get in the way. Finally he noticed the large dog he had bought earlier. He had been told it would be good to get a dog if he was planning to live on a small island like this.

"I haven't named you yet, have I?" Kent asked, looking down at the dog. "This is a problem."

The dog barked and happily wagged it's tail.

"Unfortunately for you, I am no good with names. And so you shall be called...Dog," Kent said, striking a heroic pose. Dog wagged his tail some more. "So, Dog," Kent said, sitting down on the bed. It creaked. "We have some money, but that might not last us long. What should we do about that?"

"Aroo?"

"No, I don't want to farm. Hence why I chose this tiny little cove to live in. Do you see any place to plant crops around here Dog? Jeez."

"Woof. Woof, woof, woof woof bark!"

"Hmmm....I guess you're right. We'll take odd jobs then." Kent nodded and stuck out his fist. "Fist bump on it?"

Dog sniffed it.

Good enough.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 6, 2010)

*Lionel*

After Jason knocks on the door, he stands outside for a few minutes. Inside the house can be heard several crashes, one after another, a voice shouting muffled curses, and a high-pitched barking. Abruptly, something slams against the front door. A moment later, Lionel pulls open the door, out of breath and adjusting his glasses. Behind him pants a fat white dog, who is scratching one ear and shedding all over the carpet. Lionel smiles sheepishly and waves a hand about aimlessly as he talks.

"I'm sorry, sorry, my dog got out of control. I was trying to paint him and when he heard your knock he went crazy trying to get to the door. I mean, not that it's your fault, I'm not blaming you at all, he just gets excited too easily. I should probably train him better." His tall frame slumps against the door and he flushes bright pink.

"I'm sorry, I'm talking too much again, I do that. My name is Lionel Gomez, I'm an artist. Well, I want to be anyway, haven't really gotten started yet. Are you new around here? I haven't seen you before. But well, there's a lot of people I haven't seen around here before, I'm new myself." He wipes his palms on his pants before extending his right hand in greeting , and Jason can see that his fingers are flecked with all sorts of brightly colored paints.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

"Yeah, I'm new. My name is Jason Parson" he moves his head behind him "My house... or the thing where I'm staying is near the lake an the river." he offered on of the beers. "Here, not sure if you like them. Was all I could get in the way here. Heh" he scratched the back of his head.

"Say... is safe around here? I mean for wild animals. I got a dog myself, but I don't know if that will be enough you know."


----------



## Damaris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Lionel *

Lionel takes the beer but doesn't open it. His hands wrap nervously around the bottle, and he toys with the cap as he answers. "Yeah, my house was pretty bad too. Is still pretty bad actually," he laughs, kicking at the wall beside him. A piece of wood shudders and falls off, and he kicks it behind him, where his dog starts gnawing at it. "It's weird, because there are some really, really nice houses that are just boarded up. I don't know why."

"Um, safe?" Lionel shrugs. "I'm probably not the best guy to ask. I haven't had problems, but I'm usually in my house or just sketching in the yard. When I first came here, I saw this girl Lissi at the market. She was buying arrows--I have no idea why--and she told me to stay out of the mountains when she realized I was new. That's all I know of."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2010)

*Kent*

"And that's why I'm here," Kent finished, patting Dog on the head. "What's your life story Dog?"

"Woof. Woof, woof, bark! Grrrrr...Bark! Bark bark bark! Woof! Woof bark! Woof woof bark! Aroo? Bark! Woof!"

"Fascinating," Kent said, looking at Dog with newfound interest. "I never knew...and then what?"

"Woof! Woof bark! Bark! Bark! Bark! Grar! Aroooo! Rrrrrrrrrr Bark! Woof!"

"No way! And so that's why you were at the pound?"

"Woof!' Dog said, panting happily.

"Incredible. There is truly more to you than meets the eye Dog. You are a worthy companion. Fist bump." Kent held out his fist, which Dog once again sniffed. Kent sighed. "We'll work on that later."

As Kent inspected the rest of the house, he continued talking to Dog. "So, what should we do first?"

"Woof? Bark! Woof woof bark bark!"

"You're right! That last guy I fought beat me with this thing he called 'Brazilian jujitsu'....I should learn that first! But how?"

"Woof!"

"Of course!" Kent shouted, snapping his fingers. "The island has to have a library! If we go there, we can find a book on Brazilian Jujitsu! Away Dog! To the Library!"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

Kinzey exited his house. It was about 7 am, and he was in good spirits. So what if his property was crap? He'd fix it up. He had Cerberus, his loyal wolf mix, and 2 sheep, and a pouch filled to the brim with seeds. It was a better start than he'd anticipated.

Pointing to the barn entrance, Kinzey ordered "Serb. Guard". The mature canine obediently went and sat by the doors, watching for trespassers.

Meanwhile, Kinzey went to his fields north of his house, where the two rivers separated. He had hoed the ground into imperfectly straight lines the day before, and was now ready to begin planting. He had his sword on his back and his watering can in his backpack.

Kneeling by the beginning of the first row, Kinzey pressed a strawberry seed into the ground with his finger, and gave it a good amount of water. He didn't know plants too well, but he could guess a good dose from the earth's consistency. He proceeded to do this down the line with each seed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2010)

Atsuko opened up the door to her shack. As she entered it she put her stuff down. She turned on some lights and sighed. She looked behind herself saying "Hey, Banjo, come here boy, come here." And a dog came running in, well more like a wolf dog, but you get the point. The dog rushed in and barked. She pet it a few times and then looked around the shack. She re-noticed that it was only a one bedroom shack, but she was fine with it as long as she had somewhere to stay. 

As she got all her things organized she walked outside. She saw her two sheep, Killazan and Tikadaran, standing outside. Banjo followed her outside as she told him to stay at the barn. He went near it as he sat down looking bored. She had a sword with herself just in case if she were to encounter any problems, her seeds, and her watering can. She went north of her house to find a good patch of land to plant her seeds. She started with her watermelon seeds and finished with her strawberries. She _'Funny, I have never done this in my life, and I am trying to act like I have done it millions of times.'_ 

She hummed to herself after she labeled which plants were what and she watered all of them. She got up and she heard a noise, she drew her sword but noticed it was nothing. As she started to return to her house she thought _'I wonder, I should go visit my neighbors soon.'_ She started to hum to herself and she walked back to her house as she smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

As Kinzey worked his way through the rows, he softly sang a melody to the plants:

_"Grow, O beautiful seed, daughter of the earth...
Grow as you would with sun and rain...
Grow and put forth your fruit of spring...
For all to see..."_​
It was a song Kinzey had read a long time ago and had stuck in his head. Now Kinzey wasn't an extremely religious person, but he believed, no pun intended, you reap what you sow. If you treat the earth and the plants and the water with respect, tenderness, and kindness, then you would receive a reward one way or another.

So, after many hours of back breaking work, Kinzey finished planting all the rows, each a different crop; 2 rows of strawberries, 3 rows of cabbages, 2 rows of potatoes, and 2 rows of turnips. An intelligent, efficient farmer probably would've scattered the seeds, but hey; Kinzey claimed to be neither.

Returning to the barn, he pointed to the rows and said  "Serb, guard". With that, Kinzey went to tend his sheep.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Lionel *
> 
> Lionel takes the beer but doesn't open it. His hands wrap nervously around the bottle, and he toys with the cap as he answers. "Yeah, my house was pretty bad too. Is still pretty bad actually," he laughs, kicking at the wall beside him. A piece of wood shudders and falls off, and he kicks it behind him, where his dog starts gnawing at it. "It's weird, because there are some really, really nice houses that are just boarded up. I don't know why."
> 
> "Um, safe?" Lionel shrugs. "I'm probably not the best guy to ask. I haven't had problems, but I'm usually in my house or just sketching in the yard. When I first came here, I saw this girl Lissi at the market. She was buying arrows--I have no idea why--and she told me to stay out of the mountains when she realized I was new. That's all I know of."



"I see, I see" he said thoughtfully pondering about that last bit. "Stay away form the mountains. Yeah, I can do that. Well, if you ever want a fish or some goat milk I'll be glad to share it with you. I'll go to look to the other side of the lake... I think I saw another house there. Heh. Well, enjoy that beer and see you around, huh" he shook Lionel's house. 

((I would want to find *Kent* before he gets to the library, maybe find him in the way?? ))


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

After quickly changing his equipment, Kinzey entered the barn, shears and brush in hand. Seeing him, his two sheep waddled over. Kinzey attended to Siren first.

She was the female, and seemed to have full control over the other. Siren would baa, and the male'd come 'a hoppin'. It really mystified Kinzey; what was it about her that kept the male enchanted? Obviously he wished to mate, but there were no other mating candidate. So why did he answer her every beck and call? Ah well. That was the mystery of animals.

Then there was the male, Polythemus. He was missing his right eye from god knows when. He was big and burly and acted tough but was really a big softy, never getting into trouble.

Kinzey ran the brush through Siren's fur, trying to untangle the knots and pull out any dirt clumps. Then, the wool as clean os he could get it, Kinzey took out the shears and began cutting through her fur, slicing it down to a thin stubble. He dropped the wool in his backpack and turned to do the same with Polythemus.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2010)

after consulting a map of the island (with considerable help from Dog) Kent managed to locate the library.

"Hm. Well, that's not too far off. It'll take a while to get there, but it's pretty early, so we should be able to get there and back without much trouble."

"Woof!"

"Exactly. Let's roll out."

Kent pushed open the door of his new house, squinting his eyes against the sunlight. Dog snaked through his legs and began chasing and barking at the birds that had settled in Kent's yard, obviously enjoying himself. Kent took a moment to stretch and began jogging, whistling for Dog to follow before throwing a few Rocky Balboa style punches. "Ba-da-daaaaaa, da-da-daaaaa ba-da-daaaa ba-da-daaaaa....Bu-du-du-du-du-dum..."

As Kent was jogging, he noticed another shack, not unlike his own. A guy was sitting outside it with a fishing pole, a boy that couldn't have been that much younger than him. Kent nodded at him. "Sup."

(It's *Jason*)


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Mona finish plowing three rows of onions, three rows of cucumbers, three rows of turnips and three rows of cabbages. She puts down the hoe and went through her bag and brought out a pen,paper and sticks to lable which plant was ploted. Mona wipes the sweat from her forehead and continue working as she plants seeds in each plot. After each seeds were planted into the ground she waters each plot with the watering can, than she added some fertlizer to each plot, while she was doing this she hems a song that her brother used to hum.

Mona picks up her bag and tools and went inside the house to change tools and runs back out to the barn. She sees that Cade the rooster was still on the top of the barn and sees tha Zeke her male dog went inside of the barn with Kay the chicken and May the goat. Mona went inside of the barn and finds a wobbly stool to sit on as May the goat made a sound and move towards Mona as she stands still Mona starts to milk her as the milk fell into a bottle. After Mona milk May she brought out a brush and starts brushing May intill her coat shine. May walks way happy as Zeke walks over and wanted his fur to be brushed too. Mona looks him over for fleas and ticks. "I will brush you later" She moved on back and layed out some bird seed for the chicken and rooster. She did not to move Kay, the chicken maybe laying a egg. Mona thinks to herself, I have to check for fertlize eggs to make more roosters and chickens.

She picks up the container with goat milk in the bucket and went back into the house to put the milk somewhere the milk will not spoil for the moment and pulls out a cantee and pours the milk into the contee and grabs the map and studys it as Zeek barks outside to come in. I am going to explore and ask questions about the island, I guess you are coming with me, because i do not have a weapon yet, I should have brought a shotgun with me." She focus on the map some more and took a sip of goat milk.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

Jason couldn't stop himself to try to try his luck in the lake before leaving to the other house. He looked up and saw the other guy coming with his dog. "Heh, that saves me the trouble I guess. Hey there!" he waved and showed a cold beer. "I'm new here" he pointed at his house not far from the edge of the lake. "Im guessing you are the one from the other side of the lake, right? Would you like a beer?" 

"My name is Jason Parson. From mainland" he shook his hand.  Back, near the barn they could hear some barking. 

"Woof!? Woof!" the dog warned of someone getting close to the lot. 

"yeah yeah, I know. New people! Heh... she's my dog, Maaya. Ahh I see you have one too" Jason put back his pole and offered the new guy the beer.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2010)

*Heidi…*

“Come on!  Hurry!”  A blonde ran through the sand, giggling at the big dog following her.  Her shoes were tied together and slung over her shoulder bouncing against her pack as she tore down the beach to her new home.  

“Woof!”  Came the response from the immense black and tan dog as he sped past her.  Pausing for a moment he sniffed at some unknown thing on the beach, sneezed, then raced to catch Heidi as she past him, sand flying as his huge paws dug into softness of the beach.

The small stream could be seen melding into the ocean and Heidi knew she had found her land.  “There it is Grizz!  What do you think?”  She slowed down and stared wide eyed up at the old house weather warn house and barn.  

“Roof!” he barked his tail wagging back and forth behind him.

“Yeah they said it needs a new one but it will work.  Just get some branches or something to cover it!”  She continued to stare at her new home.  “It’s so beautiful!  And, all ours!”  she jumped into the air then ran for the house.  “Come on boy!”

“Woof!”  He answered her running right behind her.  

The door crashed against the wall as Heidi threw it open, only causing it to rebound back into her face.  “Now that didn’t quite work as I had planned.”  She laughed opening the door again, only much slower this time.  “It’s so perfect…”  Heidi said stepping into the worn building.  “What else do we need?  It has power…”  She flipped the switch, nothing.  “It has power…”  Again she flipped the switch to no response.  “IT HAS POWER!”  Heidi yelled flipping the switch defiantly up and down causing it to turn on.  “See, it has power.”  she looked down at Grizzly and grinned.

Placing her pack on the bed she rummage through it and began placing her stuff where she wanted things to go.  With her meager belongings it only took her a few moments.  “Well, that’s done.  I do need to clean this place up a bit but why don’t we look at the rest of the place, shall we?”  she gestured toward the door and the big dog padded out with Heidi right behind him.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

The whole time Kinzey brushed and sheared the two sheep, Kinzey talked to them. He doubted if they could understand him, and he didn't know if they cared, but once again, he thought the simple act would show he cared. He spoke about his life, and why he came to the island, and his goals here.

"So I hope to meet a girl who I can marry. Not coroupt, like the main landers, but not just 'down to earth' and normal. I'm tired of normal. Not weird, but unique".

Then, Kinzey stepped outside whistled to Serb, who ran over. Indicating the Sheep he said "Shepard 'em, boy". He ran behind the sheep and barked a bit, getting them to move out of the barn. He then led the three to an open patch of grassland, where they grazed.

It was about noon at this point, so for the next three hours, Kinzey let them graze while he practiced his swordsmanship. Well away from the sheep of course so as not to frighten them.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Mona pulls out the brush and starts brushing Zeke "To me all my animals are asleep for a nap set for you." She stops brushing Zeke and folds the map up. "Cade I am going out for a bit, it will never get loner here, but I want to meet some people as well. Watch the animals when I am gone." She and Zeke walks out of their house Zeke stops at the front of the barn, Mona had a bowl for him and puts some of the Goat milk in the bowl. Mona is wondering who she wants to meet first and still had to be back in time for feeding the animals and watering her crops as well. She walks off her land and nobody around and thinks to herself who do I meet first, she had sometime, maybe finding a artist or buying somefood in the market. is thinking about eating the herbs that grow, but that could be dangerous. Mona looks at the sky and it is light outside. 

Walking to the east to the river than north, Mona keeps walking and past a house and did not want the door slam into her face, rude people on the main land. She stops and decides to go not on the door of the house across the river. She did not see a bridge, but could see rocks. Could this be boarded up house or the market. Could not really tell of the trees and where she is standing. She keeps walking and check the map where another house could be with out ruining her crops and sighs.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

Checking the sun, Kinzey saw that some amount had passed, and decided the sheep had grazed enough. Ordering Serb to bring them back into the barn, he filled their troughs with water from the river and locking the door.

"Well buddy I think that's enough stalling, time to go meet our neighbors, hmm?"

"Aroo? Ruff, rowr!" Serberus consented.

"Glad you agree. However because of your wolf heritage, some people might not be so welcoming of you".

"Aiin, eerm" he wimpered sadly.

"Don't worry, I'll be back soon". He pulled some raw hamburger out of the fridge and tossed it on the ground outside the door. "Help yourself, watch the barn and crops, and scare away anyone that gets too close".

With that, Kinzey leapt the east river and headed in that direction.

[N4]

After hopping another river and meandering through grasslands, Kinzey finally spotted a grey house. He approached it and knocked, hoping it was occupied.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2010)

As she walked back to her shack she said "Banjo, Banjo, come here, I need you to go guard my plants while I tend the sheep okay?" Banjo barked at her and walked to where she planted the seeds. She got out some sheep food walked into the barn as she called over her sheep. They walked rather slowly to her, so she eventually walked to them. 

She handed out some food to them and they ate it rather quickly, she pet them a few times and then found a brush and some sheers. She first combed through the females wool, Tikadaran. She just brushed through it as she smiled and hummed to a unknown tune. She started to talk to herself, just reclaiming old thoughts of how she felt lonely all the time, but even with these animals she would feel better.

When she finished combing the females wool she went on to the males. She noticed that it was a bit thicker and harder to comb through then the females, but it was relatively the same. She got out some sheers after she was done and started to cut the females wool. She said to herself "I have to remember, don't cut it to short or it might cut the sheep." She sheered everywhere besides the legs, head, and tail. Once she was done she did the same process to the male sheep.

Once she was done she put down the sheers and looked outside the barn, she yelled "Banjo, Banjo, come here boy." He walked lazily over to her as she said "I am going out for a bit, just monitor this area would you?" The dog barked and she left the barn and locked it up. She saw Banjo sit down in front of her shack and occasionally walk around the area. She went inside the shack and picked up a backpack with some food, water, a sword, and compass, she said "Like I said before I will be going out a bit." She had her sword at her side as she started to walk south-west.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Lissi*

As Kinzey knocks on the door, he might hear a low whistling sound. Even if he doesn't, the source of the noise becomes apparent a moment later, when an arrow buries itself in the door beside his hand. For a moment it appears as if the weapon has come from nowhere, but a heartbeat later a girl emerges from around the side of the house. 

From what you can see of her, she's strikingly beautiful--however, most of her face is covered by a wide-brimmed hat and an eyepatch. Her body is wrapped in dull-colored clothes, and the only splash of color about her is her long, loose blonde hair and her one visible blue eye. She looks (though it is hard to tell) surprised at the sight of Kinzey, and walks toward him with her hands up.

"I'm so sorry," she says, pulling down the cloth that covers her mouth. "I don't usually get many visitors, that arrow--" speaking of, she rips that thing out of the door like it's nothing, and tosses it away behind her, "--is a trap for er, other things." She waves her hand vaguely toward the mountains, but doesn't explain further. "I'm Lissi," she says, holding out her hand. "You must be new."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Mona did not walk all the way she run and stops to take in the beaty of the land and takes out some food and snack on while she took a break and open the map. She is thinking it was going good with the farm so far. She brush her hair back as she looks down and calms her heart down is thinking to get a horse next to help to get to place to place. She keeps walking as she comes to a grey house and knocks.

[E10/F10

Hoping the person is home and not desturbibg the person at all. As she waits for the person to answer sits on the stoop just resting near the door and wondering she should have took a bath from working  on the farm. She continues to think it would have not matter because she sweat while she ran and jumping stones to cross a river or two.

She restarts the soung over as she waits and looks over the senery as she sighs again, she would rather be doing something instead of waiting, but it will bring her to someone or anybody to stay out of being lonly. Mona takes of her glasses and cleans them on her purple plaid shirt. She stands up before the person answers did not want the person to think anything different about her yet.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

[N4]

A millisecond (not literally) after the arrow imbedded itself in the door, Kinzey spun around and gripped the hilt of the sword on his back, trying to discern where it'd came from. However he let his hand fall as the girl appeared, looking non-hostile.

She was surprizingly pretty; he'd expected any girls on this island to be covered in a "healthy" layer of dirt and have crooked teeth. Though if he wasn't the stereotypical city boy (he didn't know what it was, but was pretty sure he wasn't it), then his stereotypes wouldn't be correct either.

When she stuck out her hand Kinzey gladly accepted it, shaking it firmly. "Nice to meet you Lissi" Kinzey greeted. "I'm Kinzey. And don't apologize. There're risks in knocking on a strangers door. And we all need protection. All I have is my dog". Then he queried "But what you have to set traps for, that'll come to the door and is tall enough to be hit by that arrow- I don't think I want to meet".


----------



## Damaris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Lissi*

Lissi seems pleased by Kinzey's unfazed acceptance of a girl who sets traps everywhere, and is set on her ease a little. She even tips back her hat, revealing a bit more of her face. 

"Oh, well they don't come around me that much, I've taught them better," she says, looking a little proud of herself. "It was hard the first year, but I've earned my spot in the mountains. I rarely get trouble, except from young ones, and those are so brash and untrained that I can handle them like nothing."

She gives an approving nod when Kinzey mentions he has a dog. "Good choice. Not much will touch dogs, if you've trained 'em right--the older ones know better, and the young 'uns got instinct, at least. Still if you live this close, you might want to invest in a few more. No use in risks."

*Lionel*

Lionel had barely settled back into painting his dog when another knock at the door came, and the lanky painter stumbled to his feet. Ranger gave a grumble and continued gnawing on his piece of wood. Lionel thanked Da Vinci that the animal hadn't gone crazy, and stumbled across the room to the door. 

To his surprise, it's not the man from earlier, but a girl almost as tall as him; a very pretty girl, a corner of his mind notes. He smiles nervously and pushes at his glasses with one hand, propping the door open with the other. "Hey, I'm Lionel," he says, glad to have gotten that sentence out without accident. "I live here." _Oh yes, I'm master of the obvious. _"Er, you must be new, right? I mean, at least I don't know you. Which is a shame." _Ouch. Not master of the smooth, _he berates himself. "So, who are you?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 7, 2010)

[N4]

Kinzey's eyes widened, impressed. "I don't know what lives up there, but you must be pretty tough to put that kind of impression on them".

Kinzey nodded at her dialogue about dogs. He decided not to tell Lissi it was a mix, until he knew her better; for all Kinzey knew, she might be a staunch upholder of the law. "Yeah, Serb's something else. I got him on the trip here. And he's been steadfast and loyal all throughout. A good herder too. Polythemus and Siren never wander off on his watch.

"Thanks for the advice. You have any dogs?" Then, after a few moments he posed a second question to her. "Hey- would those creatures be smart enough- and daring enough- to form a raid on someone's farm? That's got me a bit worried". He felt a bit nervous, wondering if he should return soon, and it probably showed on gis face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2010)

A lanky guy came to the door, he look cute. Hi, my name is Mona Gaughan, it is nice to meet you Lionel. Yes I am new on the island and starting a farm." She smiles at him and is thinking need to get back to the farm soon. "I am sorry to bother you at the moment, if you were busy. Do you have about the island itself? Mona is thinking if I should ask about the other question I had, by it could wait for later. "So, what do you do for a living or your life and how do you like living here?" Mona reach out for Lionel to shake, forgot to do it when she was talking to him. She feels nervous about meeting new people and is glad this is a kind man. She continues to smiles at him, she did not mind of her hands being rough, but it it shows of a hard worker in the feilds.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 8, 2010)

*John "Velvet" Aethon, K5*

"What the fuck is this crap?" John "Velvet" Aethon was most displeased about the place he'd bought. He wanted to be away from the city, for sure, but he hadn't planned to turn into a hobo with some carpentry skills. And really, the house didn't look like much besides an oversized cardboard box. "Fucking son of a bitch ripped me"

John walked up to the door and kicked it open. The inside was just as bad as the outside. He gritted his teeth. Nice house on a peaceful island. The thing had only one fucking room, for the love of god. He'd cap that estate agent's ass some time. At least the view was beautiful, John decided as he exited the house again, escaping the smell of light rotting and houses that'd been closed down for far too long. He might consider switching places with the animals in the barn. Oh, the barn. He walked towards the other wooden structure, which was without any doubt more spacious then the house.

As John entered the barn, the smell of animal shit immediately knocked him back a few steps. So far for the fucking place-swap, John thought as he looked around. The wooden structure boasted a nice hole in the ceiling. He'd have to board it up some time. Or better, have someone else do it for him. A loud bark drew him from his barnyard complemtations. 

Two humungous dogs slowly walked into John's vision. He saw them moving in slowmotion, and in his mind, pictured sunglasses on both of the beasts. They were huge and looked like a bite would pack a punch. And with a punch, I mean it'd kill you before you'd even know you was bitten. John smiled in the wicked way of the city. "Good morning, fellows"

The dogs came to a halt at the same time, both sitting down in front of John, teeth bared, but clearly more than eager to serve. John laughed. "So you're my new co-workers eh? You-" he denoted the left dog of the two, one looking kind of grizzled and somewhat older than the other "Your name is Clay from now on. Wear it with pride, it was an old acquintance of me" He turned to the other dog, a completely black beast that was clearly more of a speed then a power-type. It's taut muscled could easily been seen trough the fur. It was ready for anything, at anytime, John surmised. "You're called Rage, fellow"

"Now, Rage and Clay, let us check on the rest of this barn's inhabitants" John confidently trotted past the two dogs, who fell in line behind him. John smiled. It was good to be followed again. Behind a stack of crates that were there for no apparent reason at all, John and his dogs found the other inhabitants of the barn. Two sheep, a chicken and a rooster. "Good shit. Clay, would you get those sheep out somewhere with grass and protect them for a bit?" The dog sat impassively. Right. No long sentences. "Clay, herd!" The big dog happily barked and started driving the sheep from the barn. 

The chickens seemed perfectly fine where they were, happily clucking and pecking random stuff of the ground. John threw down some corn. "Have at it, my new loyal minions" He turned around, Rage still on his heels, and exited the barn. It was gonna be some hell of a job to get this thing going, but he'd have too. He wasn't planning to spend the rest of his life begging shit of other people on the island.

He spent some time digging trenches and making little hill-lines and then planted his wheat seeds in the hills, watering and fertilizing them after that. It looked quite good really. "Now for the fun part of the day" He decided he would go exploring for a bit. John slowly fingered the Magnum under his smoking. He'd heard that there were some nasty things around this island. He wondered if he would be good off on his own. He looked around and decided. For damn sure he couldn't see this fucking place anymore for a few hours. The field where he'd planted his crops looked just the same as ten minutes ago, and he wasn't about to will his fucking crops to grow by watching them. "Rage, you're coming with me. Let's go for a little fun" John started towards the North-East.

[L4]

The island was beautiful, if somewhat repetetive. John couldn't help but feel a little bored at the sheer lack of sounds and people around. The city was so different. Rage trotted easily at his side, happily barking now and then. John couldn't help but feel happy at the vicious-looking but clearly loyal and happy dog. He patted the beast on his head. They would have some fun on this island.

Suddenly, a person came in view. It was a girl with long blue hair and damn- she was quite stunning. She wore a sword, kind of uneasy, but certainly quite able to hold her own with it. The girl had paused on the sight of a guy in a smoking and a huge dog following behind. John laughed. He couldn't say it was illogical. He approached her nonetheless.

"Good afternoon, fair lady" John greeted, making a small, albeit gracious, bow. 

*((The Girl is Atsuko))*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2010)

Kent nodded. "His name is Dog," he said, looking around. "Did you just get here too? 'Cause your house is just as crappy as mine and I didn't think that was possible."

Dog let out a woof of agreement and began sniffing Maaya while Kent threw some random punches.

((Sorry for such a short post))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

"Yeah, just got here this morning" Jason nodded and gave Kent the beer. "I wanted to go over there and greet you first with this, but I think is better this way"

Maaya looked anxious at Dog and barked when he got too close. "Have you meet someone else? There's a guy called Lionel, just over that little hill. Seems he's new too. It would be good if we know each other in case of some emergency, right?" he chuckled and took his fishing rod again. "well... I should start working in....this thing" he pointed at the field. "Hope I don't screw up the seeds or anything hehehe"

After waving good bye to Kent, Jason will go for his Hoe and till the soil to plant his seeds in a line. He curses under his breath saying "this is ridiculous" / "It better work". 

After that he will take the goats to grass near the lake with Maaya as he uses this opportunity to start fishing. "You guys find your food here... I'll find dinner too"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2010)

*Heidi…*

“What say you Grizz?”  Heidi said as they shut the door and turned the corner toward the barn.  It was a massive structure, twice the size of the house and in just as bad of repair.  “Looks good to me.  How about you?”

“Roof!” he responded still happily wagging his massive tail.

“Stop obsessing about the roof.  We will get it fixed.”  Heidi laughed and rubbed the top of his, then scratched behind his ear causing him to start thumping his back foot against the ground.  “Let’s see how it is on the inside.”  dropping her hand they walked to the doors and slid it to the side before stepping in.  “Needs some cleaning.”

A whine came from Grizzly as his tailed slowed a bit and he sneezed.  The inside had spider webs draped from beam to beam, some of the straw on the floor was musty and Heidi could have sworn she saw something skittering under the rushes.  “Alright.  Let’s get busy!” the excitement dripped from her voice as she grabbed the hoe.  “Guess this will have to do!”  

It took some time to get the barn organized since they didn’t have the right tools for the job.  Using a hoe instead of a rake can get a bit tiresome and time to the work and Grizzly’s lack of hands made his help a bit useless but he did what he could.  After many swear words, a good amount of sweat, a bit of blood, and several blisters the barn was clean and some temporary makeshift things used to patch the old roof were put into place it got their seal of approval.  

“Now this place looks much better!  Definitely suited for a cow!”  Heidi giggled and looked down at herself and groaned.  “Not exactly a good way to look when meeting people.”  she then looked at her dog and laughed.  “Need to clean you up too.”  she wiped away the remnants of the spider webs that clung to his furry body.  

“Come on.”  Heidi said rushing back to the house.  She quickly brushed Grizzly down then jumped into the shower, washing away the soreness of a hard days work.  Once she was dried and dressed she felt much better.  “You coming with me?”  

“Woof!”  Grizzly answered getting to his feet from his spot on the foot of her bed and jumped to the floor.

“Alright.  Let’s see what kind of people this island has!”  Heidi was all smiles as they walked off their property and began to explore.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2010)

As she continued to walk she saw a man approach her. He seemed to be in a smoking and had a huge dog behind him. She didn't know if she should have turned then or continued walking forward. What ever the case, before she could decide the man bowed in front of her stating that it was a good afternoon. She just stared at the man, delighted that he talked to her, but not knowing what to say.

She finally thought of a response and said "Why hello there sir, it is nice to meet you. May I ask what is your name?" She smiled at him and did a curtsy as she said that. She continued to say "It is actually a pretty nice day isn't it. Oh and I see you have a dog with you, whats his name?" She then put her hands behind her back as she closed her eyes and smiled.

She started to laugh to herself saying "You know, I wasn't really planning on meeting anyone till later because I just wanted to get accustomed to the land, but I must say, it is fun to converse with someone else." She opened her eyes and looked at the sky as she hummed a unknown tune quietly to herself.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 8, 2010)

*John "Velvet" Aethon*

John put up his best smile. The girl had actually responded nicely. It seems that it was not only the scenery that was different on the country- no wait, islandside. He casually lit a cigarette while answering the girl. "But of course, dear. My name is John Aethon, but John for everyone I've ever said a word too" He shot a smile. "As you might have guessed, you are part of this group. Might I ask yours as well?"

He almost laughed as the girl mentioned the weather. Some thing would be the same everywhere. If people were outside, it was good enough weather. If it was good enough weather, it was a subject of conversation. Conclusion, if people were outside, weather was a subject of conversation. "Truly, 'tis a beautiful day" John said, taking the opportunity to watch the sky for a bit. "And the dog here is called Razz" He figured 'Rage' might not be part of one of the best first impressions he'd ever made. A small alteration that later could be done off like a misspeaking, mishearing, or he could just rename the doggy to Razz. He quite liked the name. 

"I'm new here, and at this moment he's my closest companion on the island, together with Clay, but he's tending to my sheep" The girl laughed and remarked something about not wanting to meet people, but it being quite fun now that it'd happened anyway. John's smile became more sincere. He quite liked the girl, and she looked more than good too. "Can I conclude from this that you are new here too? Maybe also trying to get a small farm and a new life going for yourself?" He was fairly secure in his guesses, but it was a good subject of conversation.

The girl hummed a little song and watched the skies. So free-spirited, John thought and laughed a bit thinking of the other free-spirited gals he'd known in his time. Most didn't last long in the city. The change of environment which allowed people to do more what they wanted to do was certainly a plus of this new island life. He patted Razz (or was it Rage? the question was seriously hanging around) on the head while taking a good draft of his cigarette. "I lived in the city for a long while. This place is very, very different, but I think I'll grow accustomed to it. I quite like it really" He looked at the girl again.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 8, 2010)

She looked into the sky and answered as she smiled "Yes you may, my name is Atsuko Tanaka, but just call me Atsuko." She continued to smile as he said that it was a beautiful day and that his dog was called Razz. She said "Aww, I like that name. I have a  dog also. His name is Banjo, I don't really know why I named him Banjo, it just seemed to fit him." As he stated he was new here and he suspected that she was new here also as she said "Yup, I am new here. I actually moved here this morning. I have always been on my own so it is not to different, except the environmental changes that of course came with coming here. Yeah, I am trying to start a new life here, it seems rather interesting, and I needed to get away from my old life, nothing really good happened in it..."

After he said that he had lived in the city for most his life and it would take time to get accustomed she said "Yeah... I know what you mean. I use to live in a big house in the city, I always went to school there and went to a college near the location, so I didn't ever need to move. i mean, it sure is different but it is good to see a different part of the world, and where else to see a different place then on this island right?" She looked at the mountains and said "I hear that we aren't supposed to go in the mountains, there is apparently something there at is way to dangerous for us to encounter. I am not really sure about it, but that is why I brought this sword with me. I am quite a swordsman actually, or would it be swordswoman? Anyways that's besides the point, I learned how to use one when I was young so I could defend myself, since my physical strength is not enough to protect me you know. " She put her hand on the hilt of the sword and started to turn it slowly.

She looked up into the sky and said "It is actually nice living here now that I think about it. Even if my house is a one room place. At least I get to have some of the outdoor experience that I wouldn't be able to get while I was home. Like I said, I was a bit of a scholar when I was younger, so I didn't really involve myself with anything other than school studies and things like that. I mean, sure I passed first in my class, but I missed out on everything that was fun." She started to laugh at herself a little and said "You know, I graduated from my high school at age fifteen. Everyone was shocked when I did that, everyone except my parents. They didn't even show the slightest show of gratitude. Then I graduated College a few days after I turned eighteen. Now lets see what that college degree got me." She smiled and took a look around the scenery before she said "Well enough of my past, I have probably bored you, so how about I invite you to my house, that is the least I can do, don't worry it's only a little bit further to the north-east direction."


----------



## Damaris (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lissi*

"Nah, I don't own any dogs," Lissi admitted with a half-smile. "Useful enough, I guess, but I don't need 'em. A lot of money too, and most of my gald goes toward arrows. Not much left over for anything else."

As for his question about the beasts being daring enough to raid a farm, she gave it some thought. "It depends on the situation, really. If you live near the mountains, there's a chance they might. But if you've got protection, like a dog or a weapon, they'll probably leave you alone. They rarely come out in force except for--and they never go into the south half of the island, so if you live there, you're fine. But that half has its own haunt as well."

*Lionel*

"What do I do?" Lionel stammers. He blushes again, as if he's going to be embarrassed by his own answer. "I'm an artist. Well, kind of. I went to art school, but then I moved out here and I haven't really accomplished anything." His arms flail about for a moment, a few drops of paint sailing through the air. "I mean, I try! But I just haven't found my muse yet, I suppose. What about you? Planning to do anything exciting out here besides farming?" Oh, that's cool, Lionel, he scolded himself. You sound like a dad.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2010)

Mona felt the few paintdrops fall on her shirt it was not a problem, it would get dirty again soon. Mona heard her answer of finding a artist, but"Do you mind painting the sunset near my farm, I will pay you. I am still thinking what to do size farming,i want it be sucessful, the last one I lived on one fell to pecies, sorry if I made you uncomforble, by revealing some of my past, sometimes I still remember the past by I want to keep my mind of it." She felt like she was doing more of the talking and he did not answer her question yet, Mona looks at the sky and seeing how late it is getting to be and looks back at Lionel. Mona shifts her wait to make her wait and the rucksack more comfortable.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 8, 2010)

[N4]

"Yeah," Kinzey joked, "Usefull enough for us lowly commoners, I suppose".

Kinzey was a bit put off by how she didn't say when they came out together. "Let me guess" he sighed. "They join up at midnight? The full moon? Doesn't matter I suppose". Then he stopped at her comment at the lower half of the island. "Wait...what lives down there? Giant, man-eating guinea pigs that breath fire and have acid for blood, which-" he stopped, and looked at her out of the corner of his eye, then asked cryptically "I'm making an utter fool of myself, aren't I?"


----------



## Damaris (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lionel*

At the mention of being paid for his work, Lionel straightens up so fast that his spine nearly pops. His eyes shine fever-bright and you can feel the excitement radiating off him in waves; well, literally, because the more excited he gets, the more his hands spiral through the air, and it creates a sort of wind-tunnel that would embarrass him infinitely if he realized he was doing it.

"P-paint the sunset by your farm? And you'll pay me?" He leans forward and his glasses slide straight off his face. This seems to sober him, and as he gropes about for them on the porch, he becomes more professional. "I'd love to do that. What medium would you like--oils or watercolors? I can do varying sizes as well, I won't even charge you extra."

And at Mona's mention of her past, he waves it aside. "The past, the past, don't worry about it. It doesn't matter that your last farm wasn't the best. Focus on this one and give it all you can. Don't get held back by the past." _After all, isn't that what I tell myself every time I think of how art school ended?_

*Lissi*

"Join up at the full moon?" Lissi repeats, putting a hand on her hip. "I don't know why they would, they don't seem to like the moonlight. You usually get them on new moons..." She trails off as she listens to Kinzey elaborate on his theory. When she realizes he's joking (somewhere around the acid for blood; she doesn't have much of a sense of humor) the most surprising thing happens: she bursts into laughter, almost doubling over at the waist.

"I wish they were," Lissi stammers out. "I could sell their hides and finally make a profit. Right now, there's nothing that can be done with human skin."


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 8, 2010)

Kinzey pressed his left fist against his eye and turned his head away, painfully gasping out "I made someone laugh today". His voice went high as he said "Gimme a minute". He then stared at the ground, his fist under his chin, as he whispered in a husky voice "It's beautiful".

A smile cracking his face, Kinzey began speaking in rapid fire. "Am I trying to make you laugh again? Yes. Is it the best idea I've ever had? No. Why? Cuz I'll probably fall flat on my ass. But you can't blame a guy for trying." Speaking at a normal pace now, Kinzey said "Well it's getting late. It's been a pleasure meeting you Lissi. If you don't want to see me again just place your arrow a liiiiitle to the right and you should nail me in the head next time I visit. Or if you want to come on down to my house between the two rivers east of here. See ya".

With that Kinzey spun around and began walking away, his head bobbing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 8, 2010)

Mona eyes starts burning as she took of her glasses and rubs her eyes and puts them on again. "You are one inspirated person to not focus on the past, but it is still there, but keep focus on the future it will be there soon. How much do you want for the painting off the sunset? I do not have much at the moment, trying to get more later, or I be in your debt. You are the artist you can decide on what medium, it will come out looking great. I lived in the south feom here go south pass a couple of riversand there is a river east of my house and go south past ariver, when you get the chance of getting down there.  Mona could not beleive that she just amazed someone by buying something from them or asking about it and did not mind his hands from moving in the air. "i will amaze you again I hope, if you have a trained dog you could bring the dog with you. I do not wnt a untrained dog to destrub  my animals or destroyed my crops."


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2010)

*Lissi*

Kinzey leaves Lissi in the happiest mood she's been all week. Making a mental note to visit this interesting newcomer when she has the chance, Lissi goes inside and prepares her bow, considering what she can do to win his friendship. Remembering the state of her house when she first moved in, Lissi decides on a housewarming gift. Anika is the de facto mayor since Steven's death, and she doubts the woman has been to see any new resident since that tragedy three years ago. Sweet enough, but _disconnected_ since the event. 

Heading off into the mountains, Lissi decides she'll make some sort of furniture or gift for Kinzey with the skin of the first beast she catches. That's friendly enough, right? Maybe she'll finally find a use for their teeth.

*Lionel*

Lionel steeples his fingers at the mention of payment, looking into the distance before shrugging his shoulders carelessly. "I'll do it for free," he declares, and is not at all being swayed by his attraction to her. No, really. He swears. "I mean, there's nothing wrong with being a starving artist, right? Besides, if I paint you a picture and you like it, you'll tell people (I hope), and I'll build a reputation. Once I've got a reputation, I can charge people as much as I want. And if you don't like it, then you won't have wasted any money, especially since you've just moved here."

At her mention of untrained dogs, Lionel winced, thinking of the chaos his dog had created inside his house. "Ah, I think I'll leave him here," he muttered weakly. "Tomorrow, then?"

*Alyssa*

Barely five minutes into Heidi's exploration, she's being followed. Her purple-haired adversary had been following the river to the sea, having escaped her father's semi-watchful eye a few hours earlier. Alyssa was unaware that he was now combing the island furiously, looking for his wayward daughter. Even if she had known, though, there was little probability her plans would have changed. Alyssa the Mighty was on the hunt. 

She'd seen the new girl's shack, and not knowing someone lived there, she'd planned to explore the building. But upon Heidi exiting the premise with her dog, Alyssa's plans had changed. She would now take this stranger hostage (what if she was from the mountains? Alyssa didn't know anything about the mountains except that her father used his very serious important person voice about them, but she figured that they were exciting) and use her to barter for Gald. Then she would buy a ship and become a roving pirate off the coast of the island. Flawless victory.

Her stubby legs pumping as fast as they could, Alyssa hurtled herself across the distance between her and Heidi, colliding with the back of the woman's knees. *"Surrender or die, fool!"* she muffled frantically, waving one hand in a tiny fist. Franklin had probably been letting her watch Law & Order too much again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 9, 2010)

*Yuki*

A tall young woman watches the river run while her fully grown puppy sits next to her.  “Well Baby, I guess we should get to know out neighbors first, before starting our journey as farmers.” The girl sighs, scratching her head.  A light brown and white dog wagging it’s tail in response.  The girl walks over to the house nearby, two windows broken in, a hole in the door, inside it’s not much better.  An old bed, the only thing of interest.  She sets her stuff on the bed, puts her flip phone, that has no reception, in her pocket, and her keys with it.

“Baby.  Sit, stay.   Guard.” The girl says, as the dog follows commands.  “I’ll be back soon.”

“Woof!” the dog exclaims, standing guard.

The girl looks up and down the river, to look for a bridge to cross with, “Ah, to hell with it.” she says and trudges across the water.  As she reaches the other side, she looks back, just now noticing the bridge 40 yds away.  She sighs, then thinks about the phone in her pocket, “C’mon, c’mon…FUCK!” she exclaims, scratching her head irritatedly.  “I don’t need it anyway.  Was useless in the first place.” she says to herself.

The girl trudges along towards the first house on her way.  *The blue house by the waterfall.*  After about an hour of walking she gets to the door of the house.

*KNOCK  KNOCK  KNOCK*

“Anyone here?” The lanky girl says, tucking a strand of hair behind her ear.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 9, 2010)

*John "Velvet" Aethon*

"Pleased to meet you then, Atsuko" Atsuko... Most probably from the East then. Japan? Could be. Anything in that direction. Not within John's range of experience, but he'd heard a lot of the Asian countries were far more alike to the West then you'd think. The business groups from Japan and China always looked like they were trying too hard, though. They were acting as if they'd come from a city not unlike the one they were to do business, but in the meantime, it was duly noted that they had a whole different way of looking at things. 

Naming a dog Banjo seemed to fit the girl. Carefree named and carefree kept, he suspected. He was kind of curious to see what kind of dog would fit the name "Banjo", but seeing the girl before him, he was sure it would actually fit, though probably not in the way he'd see a dog name fitting. He smiled when the girl told him his guesses were right. So he wasn't the only one on this island living in a big cardboard box that had holes in it, he thought quietly. He wondered if there were even more. The house he could see from his own house pretty much qualified as another new entree. He had almost robbed the house, if it weren't for Clay's mirror image standing right in front of it. 

"If you don't want to discuss your history, please don't feel obliged to" John shot her his best smile, talking soothingly. "I don't have a beautiful life before this either, so I understand it fully if you don't want to ruin your mood by telling it" That his faults were all, every single one, of his own making wasn't important. He wasn't quite lying, just portraying things differently. 

Ah, so the girl was a city girl too. Clearly not as caught up in the real purpose of the city (the underbelly) as he'd been, but at least she'd lived there. "Ah, the city. I can't help but miss the sounds of cars shooting by with a speed far too high for what the signs denote, or the mandatory shouting on every streetcorner. Those things have always been part of my life, and I find myself longing for a bit more sound in here. Even though, I'm also quite glad I don't have to be afraid to be mugged every second anymore, or having to search the invisible borders between safe areas and the areas that are controlled by gangs. At least here it's clear where you can and can't go" He shot a longing gaze to the side. "And the ocean, dear Atsuko, the ocean. I'd never seen it before and now I can't stop gazing at it. The endless mass of water, so majestic. But I'm trailing off..."

He frowned as the girl mentioned the mountains. He'd of course heard the same things, but he had not known whether it was true. Seems like it just got more likely. If every newcomer got a warning not to go into the mountains, it was clearly not just some sort of superstition. Also the fact that everyone around seemed to be armed helped it. "You pranced around the city with a sword on your back? It's a miracle you ever got in trouble" He laughed. "I've known a few thugs in my time, and I'm quite sure none of them would have the guts to attack someone wielding a sword in the middle of the street"

John opened one side of his tuxedo, revealing the revolver and holster at his belt. "I was warned by the locals too, for things from the mountain. They're saying it are some dangerous guys, and not to go out unprotected" He glanced to the mountains, insinuating a little scare in him. It wasn't there, but couldn't hurt the girl's view on him. "I chose a different path to defend myself, as you can see, and dare to fancy myself quite the marksman. With Razz here, though, it might be a bit overkill. You can never be safe enough eh?" He looked at the girl's sword. It was strangely ornate, with a gilded hilt, but still seemed more functional than a decoration. Truly, not the sword an amateur might carry around just to look cool. "I do however greatly respect those who've devoted themselves to learning weapons like the sword. I suspect it's far harder then aiming a gun. Maybe you could show me something sometime"

John couldn't help but notice that the girl looked somewhere else in the environment with every sentence she started. What was that? Simple lack of experience with people? No. Maybe shyness. Or maybe she just randomly likes to look around, he concluded. He was trying too hard to find something different. A small smile spread on his face. Stupid him. He masked the smile by throwing down the cigarette still in his mouth and stomping it out. It had almost been gone anyway. "Ah, I know exactly what you mean. I was kind of pissed at the first when I noticed my house was an enlargened cardboard box, but I can't help but feel happy living here anyway. And let me tell you, you didn't miss a lot in the city. I've been out of my house every day, just to bask in the glorious stench of exhaust fumes"

The scholar remark set him to thinking. So this girl was about the same age as him, yet had mastered swordfighting on a young age and had finished high school on her fifteenth? It seemed impossible. He thought that only the swordfighting would be a full-time job to master in twenty years, but she had rammed trough high school at the same rate? One hell of a talented and hardworking girl, she'd have to be. "Ah, the miracles of school life. I know what you mean. Well, I wasn't quite the ace you were, but didn't do too bad, either, and even I have the idea I missed out on a lot of stuff. My guess is that everyone has that idea about themselves, though I must say you must have been working incredibly hard. As for the parent thing, I wouldn't know how to respond. I never had any parents. But I can guess that it's not a good thing when they let you be like that"

The closest thing John had ever got to a parent had been his boss. If a parent should have incredibly high expectations, random fits of rage, encouraging his "children" to do outlawed things and be sly, yet still somehow care for them (probably because of his bank account) then Dim had been a perfect father. John laughed a bit in himself. Clearly not applicable. His eyes widened a bit when he realized the girl was asking him to come to her home. She easily trusted people. But after all, wasn't John also a trustworthy person? Another amused smile came to his face. "Not at all, not at all. You can always loose your thoughts on me" John said with a courteous look. "And sure, I was getting kind of tired with just standing around anyway" Another laugh.

They started moving. John felt quite good. This first day wasn't the disaster he'd thought it would be when he'd seen what a hell of a job it was to plant those goddamn seeds. He made a mental note to water them tomorrow, or it would all have been in vain. "I can't wait to see your place and your doggie. I love dogs" He was still curious about a dog named banjo. His mind eye had produced a dog that made little high barks every seconds and hopped around like a... thing that hops around a lot. "So... how'd you get the idea to move to this island anyway?"


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

As Kinzey returned home, Serberus perked up and ran to him. "woof! Arf arf. Aroo?"

"Well, I met a pretty girl, she almost shot me, and she laughed at one of my bad jokes, so all in all, pretty good".

"Roof! Bark Ooooooow...bow wow?"

Kinzey sighed. "I don't know. Human mating is very complicated. You don't just go up to the first female you see and ask to make children".

"grrrr....ruff! aroo..."

Kinzey laughed, saying "I suppose it would seem that way to you". Glancing up at the sky he said "It's probably around 8...I have nothing else to do today so I'll get some sleep and wake up early then". He entered his house and collapsed on the bed, not bothering to get undressed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2010)

She looked on as he said that he didn't really have a beautiful history either or that he wanted to ruin her mood. She wondered how he was when he was younger, they looked fairly the same age. She didn't want to question it though because he might get offended or something. Although it didn't really matter to her whether or not his age was the same or different, because at least she was talking to someone that actually responded back to her, so she would stop telling about her past from then on.

Apparently the city life wasn't to good for him. Although how would she know how her city life was, she was never outside to experience it. She didn't really actually know how it was like to be in the city at all, except it was a big place to travel in. After she heard him talk about the ocean she said "Yeah, now that you mention it, this is my first time seeing it in real life. Before all I have seen it in is in text books and videos, but it actually looks pretty amazing in person doesn't it." She glanced over at the ocean, she saw it dimly sparkle and she looked back at the man standing in front of her.

She continued to stare at him as he said that she must of never gotten in trouble, as she always had the sword on herself. She laughed a little to herself and said "Well, I usually kept it hidden during the day, after school I would travel across town with it, studying, waiting for my teacher to show up. After a while we just met up at my house at around four or five each day for about three hours. He told me I was a prodigy, and apparently my grandfather use to be a swordsman, so I guess that is where I get that trait from." She looked down at her sword now. Just staring at it. She looked back up at him and said "So I do suppose I am pretty good with it. My teacher said I surpassed him before I went off to college, from then on I just learned from others and they all eventually said I surpassed them as well. In Japan I am currently one of the top swordsmen, although I don't think I am that good. Although it was my only other hobby."

John opened up his tuxedo to show that he had a gun on his holster at his belt. It looked like a revolver, at least that is what she thought from her low knowledge of guns. He said that he also heard about the mountains, and that he decided to protect himself this way, although it could have been over kill with Razz. She saw him stare at her sword as he said that he does have respect for people who can learn how to use other weapons such as a sword, as it probably takes more time than learning how to point a gun, and maybe she could show him some time. She said "It does take quite a bit of time to learn how use a sword, as it can never really be _mastered_, you can only learn more and more. Well same can be said about anything right, and I am sure that it takes a lot of practice and patience to be able to use a gun, I mean, it wouldn't be logical for someone just to barge in holding a gun and they have no idea how to use it."

When he mentioned that the houses were in bad shape, and liked how it was here, compared to the city where it was fumes and stench all the time she said "Yeah, it is fairly annoying having a house like that, although I will eventually get accustomed to it. I usually always do. It does seem like fun living here, and I noticed that the city doesn't have much ups in the end. I noticed it wasn't the greatest place to be right before I went to college. I still didn't really get to see much of it though, although the parts I usually saw were bad, so I might actually not want to see the rest."

She laughed a little to herself as she said "Well, the time that you get from having rich family members paying bills, getting food, and all that, and having no one around, gave me so much more time to do things that I guess no one else was able to do. Even though I had rich family members I was always alone. I had to clean the giant house, do my laundry, cook all my meals and all those sort of things on my own. Although I did learn how to do some of that stuff on my own by researching, I also learned some things through experience. Like when I was 5 I burnt my left hand on the stove to test if it was hot enough to cook on. Although I noticed that I don't really need any of that, I mean, I had all that stuff and no one to share it with, so it wasn't really that enjoyable." She closed her eyes and started to think about her past as she said "So I decided to give up all that stuff for this life, I am not sure if others would have done the same but it was just not worth it anymore."

When they started to move to her house he commented how he couldn't wait to meet her dog. She just laughed a little and said "Actually, he isn't all that great, he acts lazy at times and is sometimes obedient. Although I love him. Oh and the reason I moved to this island is because I thought it would be a good change of scenery. I didn't want to stay copped up on that house forever." They continued to walk as they reached her house. She smiled a little bit and said "Well this is my house, sorry if it isn't much. Wait right here, Banjo, come here Banjo!" A dog lazely got up and started to walk towards them, he eventually barked at her and she said "Hi Banjo, okay, John, here is my dog Banjo, I know he isn't much but at least he is a dog." She smiled while trying to figure out what to do, this was the first time she had a guest and she had the slightest thought of what to do. She commented saying "Umm, how about I get you something to eat or drink, I am sorry if I don't have much of anything right now, but I will see what I can get you."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2010)

*Heidi…*

The walk was slower than Heidi usually goes after she left her land.  Grizzly bounded around her sniffing at everything while she just took in the sights, trying to remember everything so she wouldn’t get lost on her first exploration of the island.  Grizzly barked a couple of times his tail wagging even more ferociously than normal.  Then it happened, Heidi was attacked.

The first contact startled Heidi enough to make her yelp and stagger forward.  Quickly she looked behind her and saw the young girl clinging to her legs and yelling at her to surrender.  Heidi of course couldn’t resist.  “I will never surrender!  You won’t take me alive!  You hear me?!  You will never take me alive!”  she then began to walk forward though she didn’t move her legs above the knee and took very small steps to avoid stepping on the girl are jarring her loose.

She began to move in an absolutely random pattern, zigzagging back and forth across the road.  “Never!  I will never give into you!”  she yelled while Grizzly bounded around them barking playfully, trying to be involved in the play.  “Run Grizzly!  Don’t let her catch you too!”  Heidi yelled pointing away but Grizzly stood his ground, his tail wagging too fast to see.

Quickly, Heidi’s eyes darted around then fell on a patch of soft grass.  She staggered forward then slowed down.  “Never…never…I say…”  she began to slow her words then fell onto the grass.  “I won’t…give…in…”  Heidi said letting herself pant heavily then tried to drag herself forward a bit, the child’s weight still on her legs.  “Run Grizzly!  Save yourself!  There is no helping me boy!  She has taken me!  Run like the wind boy!”  Heidi pretended to reach forward and point away from them but Grizzly only barked happily and rushed toward them.

“Don’t try and help me!  Run Grizzly!”  with those words the big dog reached them and began to douse their faces liberally with very wet doggy kisses.  Pinned to the ground by the girl all Heidi could do was laugh.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2010)

Mona was shock by is answers of how much Lionel wanted and he said it was for free. She continues to listens to Lionel about his rep of being a how good his art is really is. "I will see you tomorrow at my farm, see yo uthen." Mona leaves Lionel as she starts walking and then at a run to get back to her from heading south. She finds the steping stones to the first river and continue to run towards her farm. She follows the river then headed west at a pace and made it back in time. Zeke  barks happy as she walks towards him as she runs towards him. "I met a guy that is coming tommorro to paint me a painting and he also has a dog, so everything is up too." Zeke sniff her as Mona walks into the barn.

Mona checks on May the goat who went over to Mona for her to milk her. Mona finds the wobbly stool and sits on it and starts milking May into the pail. After she finish milking the goat. She picks up the pail and sees that Cade and Kay were there together. Mona is thinking that Cade will leave soon and be back onthe roof of the barn. She leaves the barn and went in the house and puts the milk into a pitcher and puts in in the refrigerator. Mona grabs the watering can and the fertlizer and went back out to water her plants and feterlize. She sees the sun starting to set and is thinking it was beautiful and also thinking I do not have much time left in the day. She wters her rows of onions,turnips,Cucumbers, and cabbages, then she puts the fertlizer on it.

Mona gathers up her tools and pauses to look at the beautful sunset that was setting almost to the beach. She continues on her way back to the house and enters. She puts her tools up and went to the refrigator and pulls out some of the leftover food that she brought over here with her and gave some to Zeke who was sitting on the bed next to her. "Le'ts go to sleep, it is going to be another long hard working day." Zeke fell asleep at the bottom of the bed as Mona went to take a shower and change into a purple night gown. She went over to the bed and speaks to the photo of her brother and sits it back down on the nighttable with her glasses and fall asleep as it starts getting darker outside.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

Once Jason had till all the soil he will plant the seeds he got in the market before arriving. He will curse quietly as he sees the watercan is empty. He walks slowly to the river and fills the damn thing to the top. Hopefully it will be enough.

He starts watering his 9 little future plants and once that's done he takes the goats to grass near the lake as he starts fishing. Once he gets a fish to, he takes the goats back to the barn and gives Maaya a treat.

He won't go out to town anymore this day... he already spent some time talking with Lionel and Kent, so he better just stay in the farm for what's left of the day. He will look around the edge of the forest that's in his side of the farm... maybe there are some fruits or mushrooms he could sell. Who knows?

Once back in the shack he takes a small notebook and writes his Schedule. He will nail it behind the entrance door to have it handy at all times. "Well, we are making proggess... I guess..."


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2010)

*Nathaniel*

The man who answers the door when Yuki knocks is cute enough--blonde hair, though its slightly unkempt, young looking--but kind of...strange. A few wires trail off of him, draped around his legs and arms and trailing back into the depths of his house. He scrubs at his face and blinks wearily before casting a surprised glance past her shoulder. 

*"It's daytime?"* he asks, blue eyes clouding over. *"No way. I swear it was just two in the morning five minutes ago."* His stomach growls and he turns his gaze back on Yuki as if aware of her for the first time. "I'm Nathaniel," he says. *"I don't think we've met before? I'm sorry if we did, and I just don't remember you. Please don't hit me like the last girl. People get touchy about that for some reason."*


*Alyssa*

This new girl is a surprising fighter! Alyssa hangs on grimly to her leg until she brings Heidi down valiantly. But even as she savors her victory, a new opponent appears. A dog bounds over and assaults her with its acidic tongue, driving Alyssa backwards. *"Doomed!"* she cries, *"Doomed!"* before toppling over backwards and lying flat on the grass for a minute before sitting up.

*"Okay, you win this battle,"* she concedes to Heidi. *"But now I know about your secret weapon. Don't think it'll be so easy next time."* She pads over through the grass to Grizzly, and with the self-confidence of all children, starts scratching behind the dog's ears. Little did she know that a wrathful figure had found her tracks by the river, and was drawing ever closer.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2010)

*DAY 2*

The following morning the alarm clock started beeping in a annoying way. "shut the fuck up" Jason took his pillow and tried to hit the clock... The clock was undefeated. >_>U "....alright stupid clock.... I'll get up" he stretched and turned off the alarm. He moved slowly, like a zombie. He went to take a shower in the small joke of a bathroom the shack had. "Fucking bathroom" the water was very cold. "Wwwaaaaaahhhh FUCKING FREEZING!"

After showering he took the cereal out, just to realize he had no milk in the fridge. No, he wasn't using the goat's milk for cereal. That was just... gross. He ate the cereal like popcorn. Maaya started to jump besides him, looking at the bowl in the table. "Oh yes... its your favorite, right?" asked Jason and the dog barked happily going in circles in the same place. He filled another bowl for Maaya and she devoured it happily.

After they are done he will go out and water his seeds. Then he will go and check on the goats. "What's up my goats?" they all bleat back at him "Well, excuse me, I'm not used to get up this early"

He opened the door and took them near the lake. Maaya went in quickly to guard them while they grassed and Jason fished for a while. "Come fishy, come to papa" 

At midday, Jason will take the goats back to the barn and milked them... somehow. *x2 Bottles of Goat Milk * He leaves the goats in the barn and Maaya guarding the farm. He will eat his fish and then take the bottles to sell to the market. He's starting to think he might be able to sell some fish too.

Afterwards he decides to make a detour before going back home and checks this other house to the north of his, in the other side of the mountains. He doesnt' take the mountain path, btw.

(( Trying to meet *Alison.* ))


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2010)

Day 2

Mona was up befoe the Rooster even crows to wake her up. She did not wake up the goat or the chicken or even her dog Zeke is awake. She pulls out the watering can is thinking to hold of the fertlizer for a bit, intill she waters again later in the day. While Mona starts watering the rows of her garden it to lighten out side and the sun rise. Cade still crow to keep the person up till the sun rise past the sun's peak. It sounded peaceful to her as she walks back to the barn and puts her tools away. She looks at the goat and the chicken and walks back to the house.

She hears barking as Zeke was awake, Mona enters the house. "Morning Zeke, let's have breakfast. I be back in a sec, okay boy." Zeke barks as Mona leaves the house back to the barn and sees that her goat and chicken were awake. Kay move from her nest of eggs there two eggs, Mona picks up the two eggs and looks at them and leaves one that look fertlize for it to hatch. "Do not worry May, i will be back here soon." She walks over to the fodder was and puts it in to one of the troughs and some water, then she walks over to pick up some bird seed and scatter it across the ground.

Mona walks back to the house with the egg and enters as Zeke watches Mona pulls a pot with water in it and puts it on the small burner. While she waits for it to boil pulls out some food and snaks on it and gave Zeke some as well. Mona watches the pot as she sees steam rises from it and walks over to the pot and takes it off the burner. She cracks the soft shell open and eat the egg soft boil and Zeke walks over to her and she gave him some of the soft boil egg. She went to the fridge and opens it with some of the food left and three bottles of goat milk, she hears a weird noise from the refridgator. "I probly should find someone who knows about refridgator, my uncle had die from being electrocuted." Zeke whines at that comment. Mona picks up the three bottles of goat milk and went to milk May as Zeke follow her to the barn.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 9, 2010)

*Day 2*

Kinzey woke up on his own time, just at the crack of dawn. Maybe he had conditioned himself to wake up this early, or maybe it was the giant fucking wolfdog jumping up and down on him. He wasn't really sure.

Getting up, he quickly changed his clothes and searched the fridge. Grabbing an apple for himself and some chicken for Serberus, Kinzey strode out the door, ready to begin. He took his watering can to his crops, like an axe-wielding barbarian to his enemies' necks. Except he didn't try to decapitate them (it wasn't even possible; their stalks weren't long enough yet), but brought them the vital nourishment they needed. Glancing up at the sun, he muttered "Don't slack of, buddy". Then, after he finished (much quicker then yesterday, he didn't even have to stop at each crop, he just flew by 'em), he entered his barn, greeting his sheep. "Siren, Polythemus". He brushed what little wool they had, and had Serberus herd them to the grazing area. Once again, just like yesterday, under Serb's guard, they chewed up the grass, as Kinzey trained.

Yet no matter how much he sliced, stabbed, cut, and basically decapitated the fuck out of his imaginary foes, Kinzey sensed no improvement. Without someone else to work with, he was just sliding through the motions of the old moves. "I need an opponent" he gasped, dripping with sweat. "I need a teacher".

Finished with his training, Kinzey sat on a nearby rock and cleaned his sword, wiping the sweat and dirt off with a clean rag and oiled it with some of his linseed oil. Then he examined it, as he hadn't done so in some time.

It was a Japanese style katana. It had a brown hilt with a line of tan diamond-shaped indentations. The cross guard was a gold band extending about an inch out from the blade. It was single edged and the blade was about three feet long, the sharp side shiny silver and the flat side shiny black. It was quite old, and it had been a hell of a pain in the ass to get, but it was his.

His sheep sufficiently...grazified, Kinzey led them back to the barn and locked the door. "Keep guard, Serb. I'm going out again. I met Lissi yesterday; I wonder who I'll meet now?"

Today Kinzey headed south, down the river, passed a waterfall, and when it headed to the ocean, he fallowed the beach until he reached a light green house and headed west. Including that one, he'd seen a few other homes, but they didn't feel right, and he passed them by. Maybe some other day.

Then, he jumped over a river and saw a purple house. This one sat in the fork of a river, just like his. Kinzey saw this as some sort of sign, and he decided to knock. He went up to the door and did so, hoping not to get shot with another arrow. Just like yesterday, he gripped the sword on his back, slightly nervous.

[F12]


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2010)

*Heidi…*

“We will one day have a rematch.  Just remember you will have to beat THE DOG!” Heidi wiggled her fingers when she referenced Grizz and then laughed.  “Then again…I think you might have already found his weakness.”  Heidi chuckled again as she watched the pair.  The girl that stood beside him was about the same height as Grizzly and had him melting from the affection.

Heidi sat and watched them for a couple minutes, or at least until Grizzly became a wilted mass of fur on the ground, his foot thumping from the wonderful scratching, then he rolled over exposing his belly for even more of the wonderful touch.  “You are very strong and courageous.  Much more than me when I was your age.”  Heidi bit her lip slightly before jumping to her feet and walking over to where they were.  “But, even so…shouldn’t your Mommy or Daddy be nearby?”  she didn’t want to overstep her bounds but Heidi didn’t want a little girl wandering around alone with night approaching soon.

Dropping to her knees, Heidi joined in on the scratching of Grizzly as she spoke, deciding another tactic might be better she attempted at that one.  “With you being so tough and all, maybe you could walk me back to your house so that I can be safe.”  she smiled at the girl and laughed as Grizz wiggled around his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth in enjoyment.  “My name is Heidi by the way.  And, may I ask the name of the one that finally brought me down?”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 10, 2010)

The girl chuckles, “I have no reason to hit you, Just moved here from the mainland..” she says, then notices the wires, “You been working on something all night?” she asks, thinking about his statements.  “Not much of a surprise from a city girl such as myself but, hey.  On an island like this…it’s different.  Oh!  Sorry for being rude, name’s Yuki.” she says with a grin.  She pulls a granola bar out of her hoodie pocket, the only food she had with her.  “Here, If you’re hungry, take this.” she says, handing him the bar, “Uh, Yeah…If you want me to leave just say so.” she says, blushing slightly with a laugh.

“You in need of any parts from a waterlogged flip phone?  Probably let the pieces air dry and some of them should be okay.  Or not…hard to say.  I you want it, take it, maybe fix it up for yourself.” she says, kicking the toe of her shoe into the ground, pulling the phone out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

Crystal Island was a quaint place. It had a small population, and produced enough goods for its people to earn a decent leaving. On certain days merchant ships from the mainland come to this island to trade or to bring the occasional immigrant. 

On this day however, Crystal Island was graced with the presence of a particularly large ship. People presumed it was just a big-time merchant here to collect to some crops. No one expected nobility to arrive. 

4 people stepped out of the ship. 2 of them were heavily armed guards wielding large axe-guns. The other 2 were a smirking young man in grey robes, and a white-haired woman in a dark pink jumpsuit. 

"I hate you, you know that, brother?" The woman said bitterly.

The young man's smirk turned into a beaming grin. "Oh please, dear sister. You're just annoyed you don't have any servants to help you out in the estate."

"I am a noble. Why must I be forced out of the capital and live in some backwater island?!"

"Insubbordination, sister."

Oressa but her lip. She wanted to strike him down then and there, for all the injustice he and her family inflicted on her. But she can't. If she did, she'd lose her only chance of  being accepted back into the family. 

2 centuries and a half ago a man by the name of Radigan Triest made his mark on the island. He was a general in the army who distinguished himself in a series of successful wars. He was granted nobility for his deeds, and any land he wished. He chose crystal island, and for a while he was its governor. For 2 centuries the Triest family owned much of the island, but their influence eventually waned when the family transfered to the mainland. Today what remains of the Triest plantations is a run-down farm and the ruins of the family estate.

Oressa and her brother Rek are descendants of Radigan Triest. Though their family no longer ruled the island, they at least still had the Triest plantation. Or what's left of it."

"I'm going to have my work cut out for me, aren't I?" Oressa said.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 10, 2010)

*John "Velvet" Aethon*

For a girl who had so few social contacts in her life, she sure could talk good. John wondered if she might be natural in that too. She seemed to be natural in everything. John didn't mind one bit. This girl seemingly didn't care if he had an illegal wolfdog, if he smoked, or even that he carried a fucking magnum around. Well, sure, she carried a sword, but you can't point a sword at someone from fifty meters away and kill them with it. He didn't know whether her trust was so easily gained because she'd never really had much social relations, but he didn't care much. 

"Damn, girl. When I stepped onto the ship and took a first good look I almost got scared. It's so vast eh? But I really like it" It wasn't even a lie. John had really taken a liking to the ocean. The expanse of water was just bigger then anything he'd ever seen, and he liked it a fair lot. The only thing that was less about it was that the thing totally circled the island, disabling him to escape when shit got too hot. He put the thought from his mind. This was a farming island. It'd take some time to get into trouble, if it were even possible.

Three hours a day? Damn. That girl sure worked hard. Althought marksmanship was by no means as easy as John liked to make it sound, three hours a day for years would have made him the fucking king of handgun snipers by now. If he'd trained that hard, he'd probably now have a cozy job as hitman fabled to kill bugs on hundred meters distance. Well, that might be a bit exaggarated, but sure as hell three hours a day was a big investment of time. He silently praised the girl's resilience. She told it like it was a normal thing to do, so he wouldn't get too excited. He didn't want the girl to think him so ignorant to her world. 

"A prodigy? Surpassing your teacher? You have it all, don't you? Stunning beauty, College ace ?nd a swordfighting prodigy. I bet you worked hard for it though" The hard work was added kind of hurriedly. He didn't want to make the girl think that he thought it'd all just come or even worse, make her think he was jealous. "Well, then. At least I'll be safe with you around" John laughed a bit.

"Ah yes, gunfighting is a skill of it's own, I won't deny that. But apart from that swordfighting looks much cooler, it's also more of an art. True, I have spent quite some time shooting things, but it's just that. Shooting things." He made an amusing movement, pretending to have the gun in his hand, aiming it eleborately at several places with much show and worthless movements. "You see. Just doesn't work"

She mentioned she'd had rich parents and family, who were never home and that she always had to mend for herself. Your classic tragedy kid, John thought, but didn't say. He was however astonished once again when the girl mentioned she had to do all the work in the house herself. If they'd been that rich, why didn't they have some servants. Even if there was an explanation for that, it meant the girl would have another enormous task, taking a huge amount of time. Still she had aced College and... did this girl ever sleep? 

"I understand where you're coming from. I once had a friend who worked his ass off for everything he did. Surely, he got some nice degrees and a good standing. It didn't help him out in the end. He was murdered. Despite all his hard work, life was over in a flash. Not much you can do about it. It just tells us we should live our life to the fullest, no?" The reciting of Richard's life hit a painful chord in John. Richard had been a good guy and a good friend. The fact that John had been in on the murder but hadn't done anything to stop it still bothered him, even if he was normally cold about this kind of shit. He told himself that it was the kind of environment he'd lived in, and if it hadn't been this way, it surely would once have been the other way around. He never managed to assure himself, but it would hold for a small while again.

"Ah, but I like dogs. Besides, I really want to know what kind of dog has the personality to be named Banjo. And Razz can play around a bit then. I figure the guy's been bored for some while now, listening to us talk" John said cheerily. They arrived at the house. It was the same kind of shack John had. One room, one barn, nothing fancy. He smiled. At least people of a good heritage hadn't gotten a advantage. A brownish dog, looking somewhat wolf-like, but still clearly a dog, responded to Atsuko's call. It lazily got to it's feet and started to walk towards her, happily barking a few times. John squatted and petted the dog. "Now I see he's a Banjo" The dog happily wagged it's tail. The name fitted indeed for some strange reason John couldn't point out. But it was there.

Atsuko said she'd get some food and something to drink. "Don't worry, after moving, no one has a lot of stuff. I'm not really hungry either, so please safe the food for yourself. A drink would be appreciated, though." John couldn't help peeking inside for valuables, even though he didn't plan to steal from this girl ever. Force of the habit, he told himself. There wasn't anything of note anyway. "Razz, Banjo. Banjo, Razz" John introduced the dogs to each other. "You've chosen a beautiful piece of land, Atsuko" He called to the girl inside. The forest was visible from here, as were the mountains, the sea and two rivers.

As he spoke, a sheep bumbled into view. It was happily grazing at first, then looked straight at John for a few seconds and bleated. "Beeeeeeeeeeh" John laughed. Silly creature. He'd always liked sheep. "I see you have sheep as well. We seem to have a similar preference in animals" Banjo and Rage were playing in front. Rage was clearly more powerful, but had somehow decided he would go easy on the dog before him.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 10, 2010)

*Alison*

As Jason approaches the house, a face watches him from the window. Once it becomes apparent that he's going to knock, Alison bursts the door open, sword in front of her. *"Engarde, peasant!"* she cries, but upon realizing he doesn't have a weapon, her face falls for a moment before she tosses the sword behind her into the house (this motion is accompanied by several sounds of metallic impact and one high pitched screech) and she bounds over to him. Alison grabs Jason's hand, shaking it furiously as she smiles at him. *"Hello," * she says, *"I'm Alison. Sorry about that, I'm just always looking for a good opponent to fence with. Who are you?"*

*Alyssa*

*"I don't have a mom,"* Alyssa says cheerfully.* "Well, I do, but she doesn't want me. It's just me and dad. He was asleep on the couch when I left. He always falls asleep during Law & Order: SVU because he says when he's depressed he sleeps."* At Heidi's mention of home though, Alyssa nods confidently.

*"I suppose I can take you back to my house,"* Alyssa says generously. *"I live that way,"* she said, pointing off in a vague way toward the river. *"And my name is Alyssa. Even though you defeated me, I'll allow you to be my follower. You can sit on my right hand when I conquer this island."*

But as Alyssa turns to face back the way she came, there's already someone approaching. A very tall, angry looking someone.

*Franklin*

He'd been looking for her for _hours_ before he found the tracks by the river, and Franklin was on the verge of caving and finally buying her that dog she wanted. At least then she wouldn't be running off on her own all over the island. He knew they were safer on the southern half than anywhere else, but it wasn't like this place didn't have its own problems. 

There she was. With...someone else? Franklin broke into a very undignified run, skidding to a halt just behind Alyssa as she turned around. She'd barely had time to open her mouth before he'd picked her up and accosted the person in front of him--whom he now realized was a woman around his own age.

*"Who are you?"* He asked, trying not to seem too angry. Well he was angry, but not with her.

*Nathaniel*

Nathaniel looks at the granola bar, and to a lesser extent Yuki, like it was mana sent directly from heaven. Unwrapping it, he stuffs the food in his mouth and swallows with one gulp before answering. *"You're a genius, Yuki," * he says.* "I'm Nathaniel. Have I told you that? I don't remember telling you that. Maybe I did."*

At the mention of the phone, Nathaniel looks interested. *"You've got parts I can use? But it doesn't seem right to just take it from you, especially after you gave me some food. If you want, I can just see if I can fix it up for you, how's that?"*

*Lionel*

With the new day, Lionel picks up his paint supplies (leaving his dog at home) and heads off for Mona's house. He might as well get set up and do some practice.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

*@Alison*
Jason spots the face in the window and waves. Just when he was about to knock the door, this girl jumps out wielding a sword. "@0@ Don't kill me!" *he raises his hands trying to protect himself...anime style*

-This girl... is really something- 

"h-hey... nice to meet you Alison. My name is Jason. I got here yesterday and I'm getting to know the neighbors" he offered a hand shake "Is there a reason you want to train? I don't believe this place is dangerous, right? I mean, everything looks so peaceful here" he sctrached the back of hi head and smiled. "My house it by the lake, close to Lionel's"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2010)

Mona enters the barn and went over to May the goat and sits on the wobbly stool to milk her and ends up with two more bottles of goat milk end with five bottles of milk. She looks around and sees Kay the chicken clucking happy as she sits on her nest. "I am going to the market but I am still waiting for Lionel, I will leave him a note." She brushes May's coat till it shine and gets up and puts the stoll away as May sounds happy with her sounds. Mona went over to the bird bath and put some water in it. She and Zeke went back to the house, she finds a picec of paper and writes Lionel a note.

Dear, Lionel

Went to the market to sell some milk, I will be back soon. If you get here my dog Zeke will know and will not attack you but he will sniff you.

Mona

Mona tacks it to the outside of the door and locks the door, she pets Zeke silky fur "Listen Zeke a man is coming on my property, sniff him if he smells like paint. If he does do not attack, if anybody else comes and do not smeell like him attack." Zeke barks and Mona walks to the market to sell three bottles of goat milk and leaves her protery. Zeke walks low to the grown stealy to the ground and hide in the grass and watch for the person that his master is waiting for. Zeke her black and white collie watches as Cade the rooster flies off the roof into the barn with Kay and May.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2010)

*Heidi…*

A churning began at the pit of her stomach when Alyssa mentioned her Mom.  ‘How could a mother not want this child?’ she thought to herself as she looked at the little girl, thinking of the many good times she had with her own mother.  Heidi fought off the tears as thoughts of her family surfaced.  Clearing her throat she smiled genuinely at the girl as she continued to talk.  ‘Depressed?  Must be because of her mother…’ she felt bad for the small family but didn’t let it show on her face.

“Thank you.”  She said getting to her feet.  “I would be honored that one as strong as you would take me to see your home.”  She chuckled smiling at her.  “Be at your right hand?”  Heidi said then rubbed her chin as she appeared deep in thought.  Bowing deeply to Alyssa she said.  “Again, I am honored that you have chosen me to take on such an amazing position.”  she grinned at her as she stood up then turned toward the way she had gestured.  “Shall…we…” Heidi paused as she saw the man breaking out in a run.

“Um…”  Heidi stumbled for words at the man’s obvious agitation.  “I’m Heidi McAllister.”  she pointed back where her new farm was.  “I just moved into the farm back where the stream meets the ocean.”  Heidi assumed this was Alyssa’s father and wanted to be as open and honest as she could since she was the one playing with her.  

Grizzly moved over and sat next to Heidi, panting as he watched the commotion.  “Woof.”  he said softly wanting to also be noticed and introduced to the people.

“And, this is Grizzly, my dog.” she reached down and patted his head.  “Alyssa was just letting me know who the most powerful little girl on the island was.”  Heidi’s good humor for moments before began to return.  “It was a difficult battle but…”  again Heidi bowed toward Alyssa.  “It seems I was bested by this beautiful young woman.”  she laughed, a twinkle in her eye.  Heidi looked at the pair could see the obvious adoration they held for each other and it made her heart feel much better to know that.  “I apologize if there seemed to be any misunderstanding.  In fact, Alyssa and I were just about to make our way to her home…”  she smiled again.  “That was so she could protect me from any terrible things out there.”


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2010)

She heard him say when they reached the house that he saw how the dog was a Banjo. She laughed a little to herself as she said "I know, it's weird, I mean, it just seemed to fit the dog, and I never had a pet before so I am not that creative." When she asked if he wanted anything to eat or drink he said that he only wanted something to drink. She smiled and said "Got it, I only have water at the moment so I hope you don't mind." She went into her house and poured some water into a cup. She smiled as she poured it and thought _'Wow, it is rather fun to have a guest over at your house.'_

She heard him introduce the dogs to each other. She couldn't help but laughing. She heard him comment on the land, as he was saying it was beautiful. She made a remark saying "Yeah, I wasn't sure at first, but now I am sure that I like this place." As she looked outside she saw a sheep come into view. She knew it was Tikadaran. It just seemed to stare at John for a few seconds until it made a long "Beeeeeh" noise. She heard John laugh, then she couldn't help laughing. 

John started to talk about how they had pretty much the same preference in animals. She laughed a little to herself as she said "Yup, thats probably right. I just couldn't resist picking sheep, they looked so adorable." As she looked outside in the front she saw Banjo and Razz playing. She smiled, she was glad they got along. She then rushed outside to bring John his glass of water. She commented "Oh here John, sorry it took so long." She stuck out her hand for him to take from.

She commented saying "You know, it is actually really fun being around you. I didn't know having company around would be this much fun. I also enjoy just talking, I usually don't talk much to others so I am glad that I am talking to you." A bright smile lightened on her face. She looked at him and said "You know, maybe you are right. Maybe I should have just lived my life when I was back in High School. Now thinking back while I was asked out by a lot of guys and some people actually asked if I wanted to hang out. I always denied them, as I was always far to busy. Although now, I am wondering if I made the correct choice." She then started to walk away from him but leaned up against her one-room house as she thought.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 11, 2010)

The girl finds his forgetful-ness adorable, for she at times does the same.  She then thinks for a moment, “If you can fix it that would be awesome, but if not you can keep the spare parts.  I think that’s a good deal.” she says, handing him the phone, a simple black flip phone, nothing special about it.  She tucks a few strands of her crimson hair behind her ear, then for a moment as her silver eyes met his blue ones, she felt…  Odd, don‘t ask her how she felt, but she knows it wasn‘t normal.

“I mean, if you don’t mind an eventual break from what you were doing.  Cause, if you did mind then you obviously don’t have to…” she says, then plays with the collar of her shirt, “I’m starting a farm just across and down the river.  So, yeah…” she says, chuckling.


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 11, 2010)

[F-12]

Kinzey frowned, finding no one answering the door at the purple house. Then again, it shouldn't be _that _surprising. He wasn't home, so it was ilogical to assume everyone else just stayed at their homes. Perhaps he would return later, to see if someone was home.

For now, he jumped back across the river and headed east, returning to the light green house by the beach that he had passed earlier. Kinzey knocked once more, hoping someone was here.

[I-11]

((Sorry for the short post, don't know what else to put)).


----------



## Chaos (Jul 12, 2010)

*John "Velvet" Aethon*

Banjo happily barked and wagged it's tail. A huge black dog landed on his back, rolling Banjo over. Banjo excitedly fought back, happily barking all the time. Razz poked the dog with one paw, again rolling over Banjo. Banjo didn't seem to mind as he ran trough Razz' legs, pivoted and jumped on the big black wolfdog. John laughed. He liked Banjo. "Don't mind." He offhandedly remarked to Atsuko when she said she had only water in house. He didn't drink water normally, but well, she'd just moved in too. 

The sheep was awesome. After the bleat, it had looked away and started grazing, not looking back once. Such an awesome creature, John mused. He was happy that he'd chosen sheep as well. With this, his decision had just been made good. "Ah, right. I like sheep as well. They're just so... fuzzy. I like fuzzy creatures" John laughed. Alright, that probably had made him look a fool right now. He didn't care much. It was the truth, after all. Atsuko came outside again, holding out the glass of water. He took it, thanking her, and drank.

Atsuko sat down too and started talking again. "Ah, the joys of social life. I really enjoy this too, girl. For someone who was as uninvolved in social situations as you say you are, you are certainly a good talker" He laughed. Totally against his principles, he'd quickly started to trust Atsuko. He'd realized it himself, and didn't know what it meant. This might be the first person he trusted a bit in what? Ten years? He mentally reprimanded himself. He'd only known her for half an hour or so. Even so, he knew she could be trusted. What the fuck. He really had to snap out of it.

"Well... You could never have achieved all this stuff then, would you?" John gave her an assuring smile. "You're still young, you still have all the time of the world to live your life. Only now you'll do it in style" He laughed. "I mean, look at what you're doing now, for example. You're trusting a total stranger enough to take him to your house and start on a subject like this. I'm honored, my lady"


----------

